

How I could log in to Yahoo Mail with any password - nhm
http://nick.malcolm.net.nz/2013-05-20-yahoo-imap-vulnerability.html

======
nhm
I was going to write this on my tumblr blog, but decided that might not be
such a great idea in light of recent events ;)

~~~
DigitalSea
This statement makes no sense. You're not going to use Tumblr because Yahoo!
is rumoured to be buying the company? Nothing has even been officially
announced.

~~~
nhm
> You're not going to use Tumblr because Yahoo! is rumoured to be buying the
> company?

Yes. At least not for a story which reflects badly on the potential acquirer.
Makes sense to me.

